
Who Owns Your Social Data? You Do, Sort of - nickb
http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,2243727,00.asp
======
bayareaguy
_"Robert is breaking the terms of service, but it's also unclear if he owns
those e-mail addresses," Owyang told eWEEK Jan. 3. "People said, 'Yes, you can
be my friend,' but they never said, 'Robert, you can take my e-mail address
and use it elsewhere.'_

Perhaps all items of data someone submits should come with some "ownership"
checkboxes:

( ) private - this is my data, not to be redistributed under any conditions
until I reclassify it

( ) privilaged - may only be shared with people who I allow after they
explicitly ask

( ) sensitive - may only be shared with people I've designated as friends, but
they don't need to ask

( ) public - may be shared with anyone

